# Home Theater Shack has MOVED! Win an Apple TV!



## Sonnie

*We have MOVED!* to a new server!

If you are seeing this... you are on our new server.


Home Theater Shack has moved to a new dedicated server managed by the team at IOFlood.com. Gabe and the staff at IOFlood mainly specialize in VPS hosting, but do have a few select fully dedicated hosting clients such as Home Theater Shack. His team will be taking care of our server for us... making sure it is running smoothly and that we are all happy here at Home Theater Shack.

Our new server is super fast with Intel Xeon processing, DDR3 ECC RAM and sports a Terabyte of storage space for the file system... with lightening fast Intel SSD SLC drives for the databases. You may have noticed our increase in user feature limits across the board for all members. We hope you enjoy the extra benefits and the new and improved server.

IOFlood has offered up a gift of appreciation for one lucky member of the forum... an Apple TV!








Apple TV lets you rent new movies and TV shows, stream Netflix content, watch YouTube videos, and enjoy photos, music, and more right from your HDTV.

If you would like a shot at winning the Apple TV... simply make sure you have 10 (ten) posts in the forum and let us know you would like to be entered in the drawing right here in this thread. If all goes well... we will try to have the drawing on New Years Day!

Good luck... and THANKS for being a member at Home Theater Shack :T


----------



## tonyvdb

*Re: Home Theater Shack is Moving...*

Growing to big again for the one we are on Sonnie? This is a good sign for sure.


----------



## mdrake

*Re: Home Theater Shack is Moving...*

Cool!


----------



## TypeA

*Re: Home Theater Shack is Moving...*

:rofl:


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: Home Theater Shack has MOVED!*

I told you not to put that shot of us up on the site Matt... :foottap:


----------



## Dale Rasco

*Re: Home Theater Shack has MOVED!*

"Well we movin' on up"


----------



## tcarcio

*Re: Home Theater Shack has MOVED!*

UP UP and away..............HTS bigger and better...........:clap: I would love an Apple tv, count me in.


----------



## mdrake

*Re: Home Theater Shack has MOVED!*



Sonnie said:


> I told you not to put that shot of us up on the site Matt... :foottap:


Sorry my bad.... :bigsmile:


----------



## mjcmt

I would like a shot at winning the Apple TV. I have 10 (ten) posts in the forum and I would like to be entered in the drawing right here in this thread. Thank you.


----------



## Jason_Nolan

So is it IOfood or IOflood? Just asking.


----------



## funkywizard

Jason_Nolan said:


> So is it IOfood or IOflood? Just asking.


ioflood.com, I/O FLOOD, IOFLOOD, IOFlood, or Input Output Flood, LLC are all valid ways to refer to the company name.

I can say from everyone here at I/O FLOOD, we're very happy to be hosting your forum!


----------



## Sonnie

Yeah... I did have a typo there. :whistling:


----------



## TypeA

Enter me in this drawing please


----------



## spartanstew

Count me in.


----------



## tonyvdb

Wow another givaway! 
I would like to be entered in the drawing for the Apple TV


----------



## taoggniklat

wohoo! let me know when I win!


----------



## fitzwaddle

Another giveaway? But I haven't received my Emotiva setup yet! :hissyfit:

Sign me up!


----------



## ISLAND1000

I've always appreciated the steady, solid, well maintained quality of HTS.
Excellent work you guys and thanks. This place IS "One of a Kind".


----------



## Doc

Well, count me in too, thanks.


----------



## 123loomis

would absolutly love a shot at the apple tv.sign me up and count me in......thanks


----------



## engtaz

Congrats on the move. In please.


----------



## koyaan

Please sign me up for the drawing.
Congratulations on the server upgrade!


----------



## hddummy

please sign me up to win an apple TV. HTS is the best HT forum on the web...and now it's even better


----------



## sparky77

Count me in too!


----------



## smurphy522

I would love to be entered in this contest. Thanks HTS!


----------



## fergi

Please enter me also.

Thanks!


----------



## Jon Liu

Sign me up for the drawing! Airplay on the Apple TV is an feature I am missing out on while using my iPad and my iPhone!


----------



## DanTheMan

Count me in as well please.

Dan


----------



## torceador

I would like a shot at winning the Apple TV... I have more than 10 posts in the forum and would like to be entered in the drawing.

torceador


----------



## Binary

i would like to be entered.

As sad as it is for me to say this, but its the only apple product i'd actually want for myself. lol.


----------



## raZorTT

Great job Sonnie. I'd love to be entered into the draw for an ATV!

Cheers,
Simon


----------



## nholmes1

Forum definitely seems more responsive! Might as well say I wouldn't mind being in on the ATV either.


----------



## cavchameleon

*Re: Home Theater Shack is Moving...*



mdrake said:


> Cool!


That's just too funny!!!:rofl:

Anyway, I don't need to be put into the drawing, just thought it was funny and as always, there are cool things being given away on this site. Glad to see you have a new server - a good sign you are growing. Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## bearberry

Nice to see HTS progressing! Signs of continued growth are good.

Please count me in for the AppleTV draw. It would be a much appreciated late Christmas present.

Happy Holidays everyone!

bearberry


----------



## bigvag

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## iconrl

Sounds like a good move!
Add my name into the Apple TV drawing please.


----------



## Guest

Ohh, I wanna win. Love the Shack!


----------



## sub_crazy

HTS growing is always a good thing.

The most generous site around, please include me in the giveaway and thank you for the opportunity.

Good luck all!


----------



## 4U2NVME

Please toss me into the draw barrel, I sure would like a chance to win the apple TV.

-NV


----------



## brian6751

sign me up!!


----------



## Infrasonic

I would like to be entered in the drawing for the Apple TV, thank you!


----------



## its_bacon12

Count me in!


----------



## dannyselder

I gotta jump into that drawing too! Thanks guys! great site you have here, btw. Lots of answers to everything i've ever dreamed!


----------



## DaddyDan2Five

I would like to be entered in the drawing.


----------



## grn1969c10

I would like to enter the Apple TV giveaway contest. Hopefully there isn't a cap on winning, as I have already begun rearranging furniture in preparation for reviewing the SVSound speaker package in February! The Apple TV should help me pass the time until then. "Watch pot - never boil!"

Matt


----------



## FlashJim

Count me in too!


----------



## gmichael

Wow! A better server and another give-away? Thanks Sonnie! It's like Christmas already.

Jingle bells
Jingle bells
Jingle all the way.....


----------



## hakunatata

I would like to be entered in to win the brand spanking new apple TV. no wammies!


----------



## waldo563

I have met the posting requirements and would like a shot at the Apple TV. Thanks for yet another great giveaway.


----------



## MatrixDweller

Please enter my ballot in this draw also.

Thanks again.


----------



## fusionrx

Count me in on this contest.  I should be qualified.


----------



## CompguyRG

iWant. Count me in for the Apple TV! Thanks HTS, glad to see the growth!


----------



## patchesj

I am qualified and would like to be entered in yet another super give away!!


----------



## q2bon2b

Yummy, another great prize giveaway!:clap: Please count me in. But when am I ever going win a giveaway prize?:sad:


----------



## echopoint

Please enter me in your giveaway contest. I have the prerequisite number of quotes. Thanks!


----------



## poppc

Please enter me in the Apple TV contest.


----------



## Tonto

Wow, it seems every time I log in here there is another giveaway! Keep up the good work Sonny, and congratulations on the server upgrade. It's working good on this end. Count me in on the ATV.

Does this mean I might be able to post pictures of my theater build without having to go to a separate hosting site (very computer illiterate)? When I tried before the site would tell me there wasn't enough space for my pics.


----------



## Sonnie

You definitely have more room than previously... and we are about to do away with the number of files/images limit and go strictly to a size limit. The limit will be very gracious. :T


----------



## steiny93

I would like a shot at winning the Apple TV. I have 10 (ten) posts in the forum and I would like to be entered in the drawing right here in this thread. Thank you.


----------



## musikpirate

Awesome news with the upgrade! I just installed a new server at my work and that was pretty exciting. I know what you are feeling like!

Oh yeah, I should be qualified, so please enter me!!

Joe


----------



## JoeESP9

Congrats on the new server!

Please enter me in the contest.


----------



## sub_junkie

I'm really liking the new iPhone app. It's great. And now you decided to move to a better server. It just keeps getting better and better! Keep up the great work guys! 

Please enter me in the drawing also!


----------



## cast55

I didn't see a winner announced yet, so if it's not too late I would like a ballot.


----------



## Sonnie

You were VERY close to winning, although cutoff was 12/31/10 at midnight. I had actually forgot about it.

Dylan... you Elite Shackster *sub_junkie*... you have won yourself an Apple TV. Congratulations!


----------



## sub_crazy

Are you sure that wasn't Sub_crazy?

Just kidding

Congrats Dylan:clap:

Just make sure you don't mount it near the opening of your new Mal-X folded horn, that Apple is going to fly across the room


----------



## sub_junkie

Sonnie said:


> You were VERY close to winning, although cutoff was 12/31/10 at midnight. I had actually forgot about it.
> 
> Dylan... you Elite Shackster sub_junkie... you have won yourself an Apple TV. Congratulations!


Wow...I can't believe this. Boy am I glad I checked the app one more time before I shut off my phone for the night !

Thanks for the awesome giveaways , and thanks for entering my name in the drawing Sonnie ! :T



sub_crazy said:


> Are you sure that wasn't Sub_crazy?
> 
> Just kidding
> 
> Congrats Dylan:clap:
> 
> Just make sure you don't mount it near the opening of your new Mal-X folded horn, that Apple is going to fly across the room


Thanks :bigsmile: 
Haha, I'll make sure it's covered by something hard in case the new horn knocks some things off of the shelf I have runoff across my room


----------



## iconrl

Congrats!! Enjoy it and maybe you can post your impressions of Apple TV.


----------



## cavchameleon

^^^ Congrats! Yes, I'm curious as I have an Apple TV that is the generation just before this little box. Thinking of getting one of these guys for another room.


----------



## Powerhead

Wow! Being a major Apple Computer fan, I'd love an Apple TV to add to my system. Sign me up!:bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie

LOL


----------



## Jason1976

I would like to be entered. I know I am way to late but i didnt see a winner listed.


----------



## Sonnie

You guys do realize we have already given this away.


----------



## Sonnie

I will close the thread.


----------

